
Tennessee Senate passes “Don’t Say Gay” Bill - mcantor
http://feministing.com/2011/04/22/tennessee-senate-passes-dont-say-gay-bill/
======
gscott
It's best to keep the homosexual agenda out of schools.

~~~
mooism2
It's best to keep the heterosexual agenda out of schools.

------
burgerbrain
For a minute, I was surprised Tennessee of all states would pass anti-hate
speech laws like that... then I read the article.

Quite the depressing reality check.

